# Dry Heaving/Choking



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Last night/early morning, I heard this awful sound coming from Dakota's kennel so I ran downstairs and Dakota was dry heaving. She did it a few times, nothing came up and she went back to bed. I did too. About 15 minutes later, I heard her again and then nothing for about 12 hours. I fed her a small breakfast and she was fine all day long. I figured she maybe had a hairball or something. This afternoon I took her outside to do some training and she refused her carrot then did the dry heaving again, then took her carrot and went back to normal. Her bowel movements have been normal and her eating has been normal also. She may be a little sleepier but other than that she seems fine. Should I be worried? Well, I am worried, but how worried should I be?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Could it be a backwards sneeze? They sound terrible, Brady has done it a couple times and it scares the heck out of me.

Kennel cough can also sound pretty bad.

Or she possibly have something stuck in her throat?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Koda was doing that in the early mornings and it was due to her being hungry and the acids in her stomach or something..the vet told us to increase her food and see how she does and haven't had a problem since...


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

That is a thought about the acid in her tummy...I will see if it happens again tonight. I was also thinking it could be allergies. I guess if it happens again tonight I will give the vet a call tomorrow.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Years ago, our family vet cautioned me that dry heaves can be warning sign of an internal tumor. At the time, it was not an issue, but a year or so later Charlie began to gag and do the dry heaves. We promptly scheduled an abdominal ultrasound. 

The doctor performing the ultrasound was busily ranting about the nonsense of doing the procedure for no reason when he stopped suddenly and pointed to his screen, telling me that he saw a large mass on Charlie's spleen and it needed to "come out TODAY!" The spleen is full of blood and blood vessels, and most tumors on it are found when they burst, bringing dogs close to death within minutes. It was a day or so later before we could arrange the surgery, which was performed by a surgeon who questioned how in the world he had the pleasure of doing the much-needed operation on a dog who was otherwise perfectly healthy and thus had a splendid prognosis. 

We were lucky - the mass on Charlie's spleen was benign and he did well without his spleen. We got to enjoy his company for another 6+ years.

Wishing you best of luck,
Lucy


----------

